# Cold food, warm tummy question?



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

I am in the prosess of switching over my dogs to Sojos complete dehydrated raw, and the problem I am not sure what to do about it, (Sojos is closed until Monday) after letting it hydrate over night in the fridge, the food is cold, so I leave it out for 50 mins and if you put your finger in it it is still not room temp. So is food on the cold side bad for dogs. They say like thirty minutes out of the fridge and it is ready to eat, but it still feels cold. please help, Do not want to upset there tummies?


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

I know there are dogs that will eat food better 1 way or the other, & I know there are going to be dogs that will have stomach upset eating 1 way or the other, but I have never had any problem feeding my dogs cold food straight from the fridge.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Mine won't eat it if it's cold.

I probably wouldn't feed cold food in the winter though. It's already pretty cold and eating cold food will probably make the dogs colder.

You can try it and if your dog doesn't seem to have an upset stomach, then it's fine.


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks very much for your replys!


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't know how you could warm it, you don't want to heat it. I know if I left food out at room temp even over nite it would still be cold, unless it was mid summer with no A/C. 
Have they had any stomach problems with it yet? Honestly, my dogs actually eat some foods (organs) better when it's still partially frozen, I think it's a texture thing. 
Good luck! Do your dogs seem to like the taste of Sojos raw?


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Could you add just enough warm/hot water to get the food to room temp.?


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

Thank you for your interest. What I started doing now is putting the food in a bowl and placing in the sink with about an inch or so of hot water. They do not seem to have a problem with it even if cold, maybe its me that is the problem, over worried parent. 

I must say the food looks and smells really like human grade, and the dogs lick there bowls long after it is all gone. there stools look firm with a slight glisten to it telling me there anal glands are working fine. 

Its a big change from feeding dry, much more time consuming, and I have much respect for people that feed raw, there is considerable prep time clean up , wiping there chins, and I am ready to say maybe this is a mistake, and they can survive on dry, but if you see there faces and how excited they are to get this food, well, what can I say? 

I think of dogs in the wild I guess they eat there food warm from a fresh kill, but then may go back and eat on it again while it is in the frozen state. But ofcourse our dogs are not wild, and rather pampered to say the least.

I cannot say that Sojos is a great food yet because it has been only 11days, but I am impressed how they are now 100% on it with never any lose stools there little bodies took it like it was ment to be, what took you so long!?


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

my doggies eat their food cold all the time. most of the time it is still a little frosty. sometimes iorek gets his food straight out of the freezer if i forget to take something out the night before  he doesn't mind though. it is more of a challenge for him, more fun to chew  

it think that as long as your dogs will eat it cool then go for it!  it will mean less work for you (not having to heat it up) and your dogs will still have yummy food in their tummies.


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

Now I really appreciate that reply!! That makes me me feel more confortable, not waiting so long to feed because these two guys are looking up at the food on the table wondering did I forget them


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

one of my cats does that to me. he stares and stares because he thinks i forgot. and he does it while i am putting the food in the dish! silly animals!


----------



## chrisn6104 (Jun 8, 2009)

My dogs food is always cold. It comes from the fridge every night. Sometimes it's frozen. Have not had any ill effects from cold/frozen food.


----------



## Wlfdg (Oct 18, 2009)

I feed my guys cold food everyday and frozen salmon very often.


----------

